# How did your premature labour start?



## lisyloo

Hi everyone, 
I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place apologies if I'm not 

Just wondered how your labour started and how you knew it was the real thing and not just BH? 

I am 32 weeks with my 3rd baby and have been having problems since about 27 weeks when I thought my waters were leaking then since I've been to the hospital countless times with tightenings & period type pain etc the list is endless! Anyway I had the feral fibronectin test at 29 weeks which was negative but for the last 2 days (now at 32 weeks) I have had awful low back pain so bad that I just can't get comfy and also being accompanied by period type pain again and my bump goes really hard also last night when I got out of the bath this milky coloured watery liquid started trickling down my legs it wasn't very much but enough to notice but too watery to be discharge sorry tmi! 
I'm so scared because I have tiny babies at full term anyway and I'm currently under hospital care for extra scans because bubs is measuring 5 weeks behind so I'm worried if bubs comes now it's gonna be so small.
Has anyone been through anything similar? Or any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## danielle1987

I had my lo at 25+6 weeks, I had complications from 19 weeks with severe pours of blood every 2 days right up until i had him. On the day I went into labour, I woke up with severe lower back pain more at the one side, then was having pains that were coming and going, I had a watery red pour at around 5 oclock and then the pain got worse, I went to hospital to find out i was in labour was transferred yo another hospital (because i was so early needed a hospital which has neonatal for prem babies) and he was born at 0423 in the morning. I would say if you are having pain and discharge go to hospital and get it checked out. x


----------



## whistle

If you're concerned, I'd get checked out. I'd rather bug my midwife/consultants/local hospital over and over than have regrets about something going wrong. Obviously, fingers crossed nothing will be wrong and you'll be fine. :flower:

My pregnancy was my first so I didn't really know what to expect from braxton hicks or anything. I had a brisk walk out to the shop for lunch one friday at 22 weeks pregnant, and had to slow down because my bump felt 'tight', but I didn't have anything to compare it to, all that weekend I'd do something and it would feel tight and I'd have to sit down for 5. I had no pain whatsoever. On Monday afternoon I had a bleed and rushed to the hospital, still no pain or discomfort. The next day I had a stitch put in and at that point I was 6cm dilated, with no pain, just occasional tightenings. When I actually delivered, at 24+6, I didn't go into labour as such, I had an infection and had to be induced, leading to an EMCS.

In your case, lower back pain, tight bump and unusual discharge would all be enough for me to at least call labour ward and ask what you should do. Good luck, lovely. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## lisyloo

Thank you both for your replies, I have been monitoring things throughout the day and although I still have low back ache, everything else seems to have settled down for now so am just going to see how the night goes but if it all starts back up again or if I lose anymore fluid then I shall phone in straight away. I feel so silly because everyone I speak to seem to think that as I've done this twice before I should know what's going on but as I've never had any back pain during a labour and also didn't deliver early I had them at 39 weeks so I am clueless when it comes to this, I just have so many concerns about this baby being so small too I mean if I'm measuring 5 weeks behind that can't be good if I have bubs now. I know little ones are real fighters but it is so scary to think of. 
I hope your little ones are thriving  thank you again for taking the time to reply, I shall update you tomorrow xx


----------



## 25weeker

Glad things have settled down hopefully it stays quiet for many more weeks.

Although your baby may be measuring 5 weeks behind their organs will be developed to 32 weeks. When I was in hospital and the neonatal consultant came to visit me he said while size is important it isn't the most important thing it's their organ development.

Fingers crossed you get to term and your lo has a growth spurt xx


----------



## lisyloo

Thank you, your little girl is beautiful 

im just looking up back labour an how it starts and some people say it comes in waves like normal abdo contractions and some people say its constant so i guess it is different for everybody. 
I know that at 32 weeks most things are ready to go and i feel lucky to have got this far considering my problems started at 27 weeks, well actually they started at 23 weeks as i took a tumble down the stairs and it has been one thing after another ever since! I do feel like im moaning sometimes and i have to tell myself off for being so lucky in the first place but i really wanted to enjoy every second of this pregnancy as it will probably be my last and it feels as though im complaining all the time!


----------



## 25weeker

My labour was all in my back and I never had any pain in my stomach. I had backache from 21 weeks which was constant but my labour back pain came and went with each contraction.


----------



## lozzy21

I had nothing but back ache untill I got to 9cm. Back ache started on the Friday but I put it down to being pregnant. My waters started leaking on Sunday and I was 2-3cm. She was born on the Tuesday and the only reason I went to hospital was because there was meconium. She was born at 35+4


----------



## lisyloo

Morning all

thanks for the replies again, 
Still getting back pain today and occasionally it comes in waves of big pains that i just cant get comfy almost like a sciatica feeling but deeper?? not sure if that explains it very well! i have had sciatica throughout the pregnancy but this seems more intense but it isnt very regular the dull throbbing pain is constant but the really sharp pain comes in waves but i wouldnt say that they are timeable yet, maybe im just being overly panicky but i shall see how it goes over the next few hours and if it doesnt ease or it becomes regular then i shall phone in, the fluid leakage has stopped now though :-k so not really sure whats going on! i think baby is just playing games!


----------



## Kywiki

Well my labor just felt like period cramps. I had no tightening and no back aches. Can you time your waves of pain?


----------



## nineena

Hi there i really would be pestering your proefssionals if you're concerned. My early labour started at bang on 35wks at 04:00hrs, woke up for toilet and, whoosh, my waters broke all over the floor, never seen anything like it before and every time i tried to stanf up water gushed everywhere. When i rang delivery suite they said and what makes you think your waters have gone and I remember laughing telling them that every time i moved water was pouring out. My contractions didnt start til about 20mins after and started off like a tightening period pain and within 7hrs lil Ella was born :) but i had lost over 2stone of fluid (had polyhydroaminous that was undiagnosed) which explains the gushing haha.

Hope things settle down for you hun and your bubba stays put a while longer but if you're atall unsure i'd be ringing to be checked out, can't hurt to be sure xx


----------

